

Ask HN: Your HNWatcher words? - swah

I&#x27;ve been having some sucess in following HN via HNWatcher, by following some people plus some words like &quot;putty, reactjs, brazilian, sublime, emacs, compiler, bytecode&quot;.<p>Does anyone do something similar? What are your words?
======
Wezc
I follow: EPITECH, while42, Tryon.io, internship. :)

swah > What do you think about HNW ?

~~~
swah
I think its a great workaround even though HN could have something like it
(follow etc).

